# Helmand Province, Afghanistan (Part I)



## Jet915 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi all,
Just returned from a 7 month deployment from Afghanistan a few weeks ago and thought I'd share some of my photographs. The majority of these were landscape so I decided to put them in this section. Majority were taken aboard a CH-53E Super Stallion flying all over Helmand Province. All these were taken w/a pocket Canon Powershot (if I brought my camera gear, it would have been destroyed). To avoid overloading the page, I'll split my photos in different parts. Enjoy!

1. Flying w/the red, white and blue. My favorite photo!






2. Afghan Village w/nearby mountains in northern Helmand.





3. River valley near the city of Delaram






4. Taking supplies to the troops






5. Clouds shrouding the Hindu Kush






6. Mountains near Kandahar






7. River meandering through the Hindu Kush Mountains






8. Afghan valley near Golestan


----------



## edouble (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah, thanks for sharing these. These are pretty good photos. It's nice to see close-up views of that region.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice!  The 1st one is golden.  If you go back, you may want to consider a used older DSLR with cheap lens man.


----------



## DSLR_Dirt_Sailor (Sep 18, 2010)

I spent some time out there in 07-08 good times. If I had internet not just Nipr I would post some photos up aswell.


----------



## tnvol (Sep 18, 2010)

Welcome back!  Cool photos.  I just got back from Kandahar.   So many cool things to shoot over there but the harsh sun and dust in the air makes it very hard sometimes.  You managed to get some really cool shots.  Glad you made it home safe!


----------



## XCountryGuy (Sep 18, 2010)

Those are some views the average human never has a chance at. 

Glad you're back safe.


----------



## Bram (Sep 19, 2010)

Where did you post the others? A different thread completely or what? 
Thes are amazing! I love seeing these kinds of shots glad to hear you made it home.


----------

